# the attraction is gone



## Traurig (Feb 22, 2012)

I am not sure if i am no longer attracted to my husband. We have been maried 5 years and he is very loving, successful, and tries his best to make me happy. I feel like an ungrateful *****. He is an attractive man but i have lost the sexual atrraction to him. I havent told him this because i know it would destroy him. I have moved across the world to be with him and i feel a little bitter maybe that i have given everything up to be with him and he doesnt appreicate it. I dont want him to touch me and if comes to close i get annoyed and he sees it. I am at a lost for what i should..I ask myself if have just become comfortable in the realtionship. We're only 30 and I dont want to destroy him for the next woman if our marriage doesnt workout,,but at the same time i am suffering on the inside...a little advice would be greatly appreicated


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Were you ever attracted to him? what happened that you loss your attraction to him? 

If this doesn't change I would seriously consider divorce because you're not being fair to either of you. You deserve to be w someone you're attracted to and he deserves a wife who wants him.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

My first thought is wondering if you have had a relationship with someone else that caused your detachment. One of the repeating stories I have seen in a year of learning about maritial relationships is that an Emotional Affair of Physical Affair can cause a detachment and loss of attraction for the spouse.

If you have been sharing your marriage issues with anyone besides him and they are supporting you from the one-sided story, this can breakdown the love feeling.

My advice is to seek a marriage counselor first. Go to a professional with him. If not that then see an Individual Counselor for yourself to try and figure out what happened to make you detach.

All marriages are better saved if possible. Divorce should be the very last option!


----------

